# Angeln auf Bali



## Otter (21. Mai 2002)

Hallo Freunde!
Ich fliege im August nach Bali. Und natürlich will ich da auch etwas die Rute schwingen. Dachte ans leichte Spinnangeln und mittleres Grundangeln. Hat vielleicht einer nen Tip, wie man das da unten am besten angeht? Stell mir das so etwa wie in Florida oder der DomRep vor. Also was für Köder, Vorfächer, Haken usw.?
Petri
Der Otter


----------



## wodibo (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Otter,

willkommen im Board

Ich habe kürzlich im Schleppforum etwas dazu geschrieben. Lies mal durch, sonst muß ich alles nochmals schreiben  
Wenn Du Fragen hast, PN reicht :m


----------

